# Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's



## MDA0303 (Apr 16, 2004)

I ran into a big issue when i bought new tires. heres my setup
staggered 19's - 8.5 & 9.5
I haddd 225/35 & 245/30 on 8.5 & 9.5 (everything was nice) toyo t1r's
So bought 235's for the fronts. BFgoodrich KDW2's. I dont know what i was thinking. They rub like crazy. So i think im going to buy 2 more. 215/35 for the 8.5 fronts, and then put the 235/35 on the 9.5 backs

*Has anyone stretched the BFgoodrich KDW's to that extent? 215/35/19 on an 8.5 & 235/35/19 on a 9.5?*










_Modified by MDA0303 at 9:47 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (MDA0303)*

The picture you showed has a slight stretch.
They will be a pita to stretch, but it is possible. They have a very stiff sidewall. The reason you are rubbing is because they are very wide treaded tires.


----------



## VWdrumer! (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (JDriver1.8t)*

stretching tires should always be avoided(I know i know it looks awesome) but if you hit a pothole with a stretched tire, its more likely to blow on you cause the sidewall isnt able to suport the tire as well.


----------



## MDA0303 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (VWdrumer!)*

ya but in my case.. if i dont stretch.. im going to rip my fender off. and blow the tire.


----------



## MDA0303 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (MDA0303)*

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (MDA0303)*

235/35R19 is safe on a 9.5, and so is the 215/35R19 on a 8.5". 215's will be VERY CLOSE to being overloaded; they need to be at 42 PSI (or higher) ALL THE TIME.


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:56 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## MDA0303 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_235/35R19 is safe on a 9.5, and so is the 215/35R19 on a 8.5". 215's will be VERY CLOSE to being overloaded; they need to be at 42 PSI (or higher) ALL THE TIME.

yes!! thats the kind of info i was looking for. And tire rack.. probably the most reputable wheel/tire co in the country. Sometimes a little too pricey but great service.
Can you PM me a price on (2) 215/35/19's shipped to 44022? maybe with a vortex discount?








But either way.. thanks for the info man.


----------



## lubok (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Question about stretching bfgoodrich gforce KDW's (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_The picture you showed has a slight stretch.


i believe that stretch appearance is only wheel protector and low pro side gives it that effect


----------

